

Why I quit RSS - abdophoto
http://thetechblock.com/why-i-quit-rss/

======
asc76
Alive and kicking for me. Still using Google Reader and "Reeder" app daily.

~~~
abdophoto
I've used Twitter more these days. I could see RSS going away honestly.

------
thejad
Couldn't agree more, RSS died to me about a year and half ago, too time
consuming

